# New Dishnetwork Access Cards Now Shipping



## Claude Greiner (Apr 24, 2002)

Check it out...


----------



## Loose Cannon (Oct 3, 2002)

Are they shipping this to everyone?


----------



## dlsnyder (Apr 24, 2002)

Why does it say "copyright 1996"? Wouldn't there be a more recent copyright date?


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlsnyder _
> *Why does it say "copyright 1996"? Wouldn't there be a more recent copyright date? *


Copyrights last for a certain amount of years (I'm not quite sure how long) and then they must be renewed. If you look at the McDonalds fries boxes they still have a 1996 copyright date.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 24, 2002)

Claude: I don't know if it's critical, but perhaps you might want to blur the ID #?


----------



## LadyTalia (Oct 4, 2002)

[No message]


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

I believe the copyright is for the DISH Network logo (that's just what it looks like to me when I look at the notice on the card)


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

Copyrights must at least have the original date of publishing of the work, and can include subsequent dates of revision (but are not required to).


----------



## minnow (Apr 26, 2002)

To ask the question again; is everyone getting new cards and if so are the new cards specific to particular recievers ?(I have three recievers. If I get three new cards, is one specific to a certain reciever ?)


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

minnow, as far as I can tell these are the new cards being shipped in the 301's. Dish Network is not replacing any of our cards.


----------

